# Show leads



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Take her to a dog show and then she can handle hundreds of leads and see the different styles. There are so many different kinds, it boggles the mind O.O


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Good idea! I'll figure out what shows are coming up in or near NC that she could go to!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Shows coming up!
http://www.infodog.com/panels/nc.htm

Once she's come up with a nice product, she should get herself out there with a booth at the shows. Not just conformation but nice pet-leashes at the obedience and agility events. I know that I'd love a nice, quality, and unique leash.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Did you go to the AKC web site and run a search on conformation events in NC?

I counted 5 events in June; 6 events in August; 10 events in September; 4 in October; 18 in November and 3 in December.

Show chairs are also good people to meet up with in case she decides to ever rent space at a show to sell her wares--at some shows, the show chairs control vending space, and at other shows, they designate who is in charge of vending space. So she'll probably want to do some research in advance and see who the show chairs are and ask about advertising space (looking into the future).

My personal experience is that people like to look, feel and touch these types of things and if you are marketing to show people, you should go where they go--JMHO.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She can see some of the beadwork leads in the advertising section at www.everythinggolden.com I did those as Christmas gifts one year for my doggy friends.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Shows coming up!
> http://www.infodog.com/panels/nc.htm
> 
> Once she's come up with a nice product, she should get herself out there with a booth at the shows. Not just conformation but nice pet-leashes at the obedience and agility events. I know that I'd love a nice, quality, and unique leash.


 
I agree. The two best leashes I bought were leather, and I bought them through training schools. They were lost in my move ( I know they are in one of the unpacked boxes), I have not been able to find anything like them in the pet stores in my area.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lacy Bauer has made 2 custom leads for me, now - the first using Petsokey stone beads that I had, and the latest using polished, but un-cut, Leland Bluestones. They are beautiful. She is making a special, loooong beaded lead for us to show Bueller on. Her work is fantastic and can be seen at
http://www.lacysleads.webs.com/


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Lacy Bauer has made 2 custom leads for me, now - the first using Petsokey stone beads that I had, and the latest using polished, but un-cut, Leland Bluestones. They are beautiful. She is making a special, loooong beaded lead for us to show Bueller on. Her work is fantastic and can be seen at
> http://www.lacysleads.webs.com/


I love the Leland lead you just got - I actually started saving for a nice lead for Tattle and already contacted Lacy. 

You gotta show me the Petoskey lead sometime. For some reason I have a feeling that's Crews lead


----------

